# Razer stellt neue Gaming Maus vor



## Woiferl94 (26. Juli 2012)

*Hallo liebe Community*

Ich habe gerade bei Golem.de gelesen, dass Razer eine neue Gaming Maus vorgestellt hat sie nennt sich *Ouroboros*.
Die Maus soll die perfekt Passform haben so die Entwickler und Designer. Es gibt verschieden Einstellungmöglichkeiten für die Maus, man kann die höhe, länge usw. selbst einstellen,
um so die perfekte Passform zu erhalten. Die Razer Maus bietet auch einige tschnische Highlights wie zum bsp: den 4G Dualsensor, 8200 Dpi und kommt mit einer maximalen Beschleunigung von 200 IPS (Inches Per Second) zurecht. Wahlweise kann die Maus auch mit Wireless betrieben werden und hierbei soll die Maus nur eine Milliskunde Verzögerungszeit aufweisen. Die Betriebsdauer liegt beim Wirelessbetrieb um die 12 Stunden. Die Maus soll 129 US Dollar kosten, was umgrechnet 106€ sind.




Hier noch einige Bilder zur Ouroboros:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*




Meine Meinung zur Maus:


Ich finde die Ouroboros sieht ein wenig nach einem Nachbau der Cyborg Rat aus, die Razer sieht zwar optisch besser aus aber die Cyborg lag mir schon nicht gut in der Hand und die Razer wird es wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Außerdem eine Gaming Maus mit Wireless geht gar nicht  Und der Preis ist mir auch keine Spiele Maus wert.


Quelle: Razer.com, Golem.de


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2012)

8200 Dpi??? Wers braucht, bzw. wers zocken kann... ;0) Aber schick sieht sie aus.


----------



## kühlprofi (26. Juli 2012)

Sieht cool aber unhandlich aus. Bei Razer sieht alles irgendwie ähnlich aus ..
Für mich wären diese Flächen auf den Seiten einfach störend... 

Die News an sich finde ich aber sehr gut geschrieben und schön bebildert!


----------



## ConCAD (26. Juli 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich, 8200dpi braucht doch kaum jemand. Und dann noch dieser Preis - für ne Maus ist mir das eindeutig zu viel!


----------



## RainbowCrash (26. Juli 2012)

Erinnert wirklich sehr an die R.A.T´s, meine R.A.T. 3 gibt langsam den Geist auf da muss ich ja fast drüber nachdenken...
Aber die 8200DPI sind wirklich extrem übertrieben.


----------



## Antonio (26. Juli 2012)

Sieht irg wie zu klein aus....


----------



## Seabound (26. Juli 2012)

Naja, die Dpi sind Werbung. Wenn die Maus sonst gut ist, isses ja egal. Man kann die Dpi ja zurückschrauben...


----------



## Woiferl94 (26. Juli 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Naja, die Dpi sind Werbung. Wenn die Maus sonst gut ist, isses ja egal. Man kann die Dpi ja zurückschrauben...


 
Das stimmt,  wer zur Hölle braucht schon 8200 DPI, mit so einer hohen DPI Einstellung kann ja eh kein "HUND" zocken


----------



## Anchorage (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich weis Garnich was ihr habt ich finde die Maus sieht echt guad aus.


----------



## Nuallan (27. Juli 2012)

130€ für ne Maus? Dafür krieg ich schon nen Full-HD Monitor. Oder mein Board, zwei mal. Das sind einfach lächerliche Preise. Wie immer bei Razer.


----------



## ScyX (27. Juli 2012)

Ihr ganzen Hater müsst es ja auch nicht kaufen  Zwingt euch ja keiner


----------



## FrankSchramm (27. Juli 2012)

Blaue Beleuchtung oder änderbare Farben ein muß wie meine Kone + lust auf rot oder gelb macht die.Optik OK mal abwarten wenn"billiger" so um die 80 Euro wären ok.


----------



## Seabound (28. Juli 2012)

Ob meine Maus Disco macht, oder nicht, ist mir vollkommen egal. Seh ich beim Zocken eh nicht. Wers braucht...


----------



## HZA (29. Juli 2012)

Leute. Mehr DPI werden nicht angeboten, damit man noch mehr und noch mehr und noch mehr davon haben muss. Natürlich wird damit geworben, aber das ist u.a. ein "side effect" vom Sensorhersteller. Grob gesagt werden sie dadurch auch genauer, insofern man FW/SW/Linse/bla nicht "verkackt".


----------



## omega™ (29. Juli 2012)

Klingt nach dem Uroboros-Virus aus Resident Evil 5.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Juli 2012)

Jo... nett... aber zu so nem Preis ne Maus kaufen.. never. Sorry.


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Juli 2012)

Schnitzl schrieb:


> Jo... nett... aber zu so nem Preis ne Maus kaufen.. never. Sorry.


 
Da hast du vollkommen Recht


----------



## Keygen (30. Juli 2012)

müll, just müll


----------



## Westcoast (30. Juli 2012)

heftiger preis, man kann es auch übertreiben. so gut sind razer mäuse nicht, dass man so einen hohen preis rechtfertigen kann.


----------



## Kondar (30. Juli 2012)

Wer behauptet das Wireless und zocken nicht geht soll mal Qualität kaufen und kein 5€ Müll.

@Diese Maus
Sorry bin kein Fan von "Einstellungmöglichkeiten".
Ich teste eine Maus vor dem kauf; idR. wissen die Hersteller wie die Form & Gewicht zu sein hat 
OHNE das man nachhelfen muß.
Die DPi sind reine Werbung. 
In meinem Freundeskreis wird je nach TFT Größe und Maus DPI Werte von 600bis 2400 genutzt. 
Mag ja bei anderen mehr sein aber glaube nicht das man da 8XXX braucht.


----------



## AeroX (30. Juli 2012)

Sieht ja ganz cool aus das Ding  aber echt zu teuer für ne Maus! Und 8200dpi brauchen doch die wenigsten..aber wenn man bereit ist so viel Geld auszugeben, ausprobieren!


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2012)

Das Design find ich etwas zu "bollig". Kann mir auch grad nicht vorstellen das die bequem in der Hand liegen soll. Das Teil müsste ich vorher erst mal probe fühlen, bevor ich es kaufe (was bei dem Preis eh kaum in Frage kommt).


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Juli 2012)

> Wer behauptet das Wireless und zocken nicht geht soll mal Qualität kaufen und kein 5€ Müll.



Aha da kommen die Leute wieder mit ihren Vorurteilen, weißt du überhaupt was die Leute kaufen 
Glaube nämlich nicht das es hier so viele gibt die sich eine 5€ Maus kaufen


----------



## FrozenLayer (30. Juli 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Aha da kommen die Leute wieder mit ihren Vorurteilen, weißt du überhaupt was die Leute kaufen
> Glaube nämlich nicht das es hier so viele gibt die sich eine 5€ Maus kaufen


 
Apropos Vorurteile, erleuchte uns doch mal, warum man mit einer Wireless-Maus nicht spielen kann.


----------



## Woiferl94 (30. Juli 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Apropos Vorurteile, erleuchte uns doch mal, warum man mit einer Wireless-Maus nicht spielen kann.


 
Ich habe nie gesagt das es nicht geht, ich habe nur gesagt das es nicht passend ist bei einer Gaming Maus


----------



## RainbowCrash (30. Juli 2012)

Kondar schrieb:


> Sorry bin kein Fan von "Einstellungmöglichkeiten".
> Ich teste eine Maus vor dem kauf; idR. wissen die Hersteller wie die Form & Gewicht zu sein hat
> OHNE das man nachhelfen muß.


 
lolwut? Wär mir neu wenn jeder die gleiche Handform hat, das Gewicht ist auch Geschmackssache. 
Und genau die Anpassungsfähigkeit war bei mir n Kaufgrund für meine R.A.T....


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Juli 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt das es nicht geht, ich habe nur gesagt das es nicht passend ist bei einer Gaming Maus


 
Okay, und warum ists dann nicht passend?


----------



## Purehate (31. Juli 2012)

Früher war das ein schlimmer. Mitlerweile kannst du ja den Akku innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden wechseln aber dennoch sind das Sekunden in denen du nichts machen kannst. 
Besonders bei Online-Games entscheidet das oftmals über Sieg oder Niederlage.

Ich mag meine Rat 7 auch so wie sie ist. Mit Kabel. Somit geht der Strom nur aus wenn sowieso alles ausgeht


----------



## FrozenLayer (31. Juli 2012)

Purehate schrieb:
			
		

> Früher war das ein schlimmer. Mitlerweile kannst du ja den Akku innerhalb von wenigen Sekunden wechseln aber dennoch sind das Sekunden in denen du nichts machen kannst.
> Besonders bei Online-Games entscheidet das oftmals über Sieg oder Niederlage.
> 
> Ich mag meine Rat 7 auch so wie sie ist. Mit Kabel. Somit geht der Strom nur aus wenn sowieso alles ausgeht



Ich finde wireless nicht schlecht. Optional dazu nen Anschluss fürs Kabel finde ich attraktiv. Hat meine G600 nun nicht aber schnurlos kommt trotzdem ganz gut ;D


----------



## dobbi10k (1. August 2012)

Sieht zwar nice aus, aber ich bleibe dann doch lieber bei meiner Naga Epic... Die hat schon genug gekostet :O Und die 12 Tasten möchte ich auch nicht missen. 8200dpi, wovon träumen die Nachts?


----------



## KratzeKatze (1. August 2012)

Ich finde, die sieht jetzt nicht viel anders aus als die anderen Razer-Gaming-Mäuse.. der Preis ist aber echt heavy, wer gibt so viel dafür aus? Ich zocke zwar nicht übermäßig viel, aber ich denke mit 70€ bekommt man auch schon 'ne gute Maus..


----------



## Woiferl94 (3. August 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Okay, und warum ists dann nicht passend?


 
Verzögerungszeit usw. aber lassen wirs.


----------



## Da_Obst (4. August 2012)

Preislich ist das Teil schon ne Wucht und so richtig gefallen tuts mir auch nicht 
Ich warte da mal lieber die neue Kone ab... C:


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. August 2012)

Also ne richtig gute MAus bekomst du schon für 45€ --> Logitech


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. August 2012)

Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Verzögerungszeit usw. aber lassen wirs.


 
Glaube kaum, dass das bei entsprechend neueren Mäusen, deren Adapter hohe Frequenzen ansteuern, ein Problem ist.
Höchstens der der niedrige Batteriestand wäre für mich ein gravierender Nachteil.

Solche Probleme findet man evtl. noch im Billigsegment <20€
Immerhin ist die G700 als Gamingmaus sehr erfolgreich.


----------

